# Jako had z peříčkových nic



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
čtu knihu pro děti, _Co vyprávěla dlouhá chvíle_ od Violy Fischerový. Ta věta je určitě vymyšlená, ale co to znamená?
... a ze skřínky se začalo do pokoje soukat podivné stvoření. Hlavou trochu připominalo kočku, ale tělo mělo dlouhé jako had. Jako had z peříčkových nic žasnul Jakub. - Nerozumím tomu - z peříčkových nic -
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Zdravím,

nebyla ta skříňka peřiňák? Možná, že to dítě vidělo to stvoření ve tvaru peřiny. Bujná dětská fantazie.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj
Mh... já jsem myslela, že je to skřínka nástěnné hodin, protože to stvoření se objevilo když koukal na nástěnné hodiny proti postele. - 
Když pohlédl na velké nástěnné hodiny přímo proti postýlce, poskočila malá ručička nahoru a mrkla. Pak se otevřelo i druhé oko a ciferník se pohnul kupředu. Vlastně to nebyl ciferník, ale kulatá hlava. Jedno oko kratší, druhé delší, uprostřed trojúhelník nosu a tlamka. Sklopená ouška se vztyčila - a ze skřínky se začalo do pokoje soukat podivné stvoření. Hlavou trochu připomínalo kočku, ale tělo mělo dlouhé jako had. Jako had z peříčkových nic žasnul Jakub.
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

No tak nejspíš to "nic" tady znamená něco nepatrného, lehoučkého. Není to úplně jednoznačné, ale představuju si tvora s hlavou z ciferníku a tělem z nějakého lehoučkého, průsvitného materiálu. Není jasné, jestli to byla přímo peříčka, nebo to jen peříčka připomínalo.


----------



## texpert

parolearruffate said:


> Nerozumím tomu - z peříčkových nic -
> Děkuju moc


 
Obsahove je to samozrejme nepodstatne - jde jen o detskou fantazii, stejne jako kdyz "vypravi dlouha chvile". 

Gramaticky je *nic* v mnoznem cisle a druhem pade. *Z tech nic*. Tedy z_ mnoha neviditelnych _(perickovych) _*nic*_. 

Nebyl problem v tomhle?


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj Texperte a Winpoj, a děkuju moc. Problém je v tom "peříčkových", nevím z čeho pochází. Asi z _peřiny_, že jo?
Diky


----------



## winpoj

Adjektivum "peříčkový" je odvozeno od substantiva "peříčko".


----------



## Garin

Asi jsem duše málo poetická, ale já v popisu vidím naprosto konkrétní věc, a sice oděvní doplněk zvaný (a myslím, že i v italštině) "boa". Je to vyrobené z lehkých peříček (= peříčková nic) a tvar to má jako had, který tomu dal i jméno.


----------



## werrr

Garin said:


> Asi jsem duše málo poetická, ale já v popisu vidím naprosto konkrétní věc, a sice oděvní doplněk zvaný (a myslím, že i v italštině) "boa". Je to vyrobené z lehkých peříček (= peříčková nic) a tvar to má jako had, který tomu dal i jméno.


To vypadá na zásah na komoru.


----------

